# Middle East Reformed Fellowship



## Brother John (Nov 29, 2008)

Middle East Reformed Fellowship


I wanted to share the work of these brothers and sisters in the middle east. Has anyone heard of MERF before? Do yall think that this is the most effective method for the church in the west to evangelize the middle east/muslim nations (the west supporting native believers in there evangelism)?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 29, 2008)

We've mentioned MERF here on the PB before.
http://www.puritanboard.com/f19/seek-ye-first-kingdom-god-1128/?highlight=MERF
http://www.puritanboard.com/f71/presbyterian-elder-murdered-17626/?highlight=MERF
http://www.puritanboard.com/f71/preaching-gospel-iraq-18117/?highlight=MERF
http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/anyone-know-arabic-32742/?highlight=MERF#post404034

I think it is a very worthwhile organization.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Nov 29, 2008)

John,

Yes, MERF is reliable, and they produce quality Reformed literature to distribute in Arabic-speaking countries, and Africa, as well as broadcast the gospel throughout the Muslim world, and also on-the-ground diaconal aid to churches, and church planters. They train and aid indigenous leaders and pastors, as distinguished from the older missionary style.

I am associated with MERF. As this is a public forum prudence requires I be discrete.

It is a worthy ministry. Our church just donated monies for the church in Iraq through MERF, which delivers aid efficiently.

I may be PMd for further info.

Steve


----------

